# Seneca Lake Stripers



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

I fished Seneca lake today for some stripers. I went with some buddies who usally fish Lake Cumberland but have started going to Seneca Lake as a more local alternative. We had to buy bait in Columbus and could only find suckers and gold fish. We also went out on the lake the night before and caught a couple dozen shad with a throw net. We pulled planer boards with the varity of bait. We had the most strikes on the shad. We had four hookups but only managed to land one fish. We had one break off and the others came loose during the fight. The one we caught was only 24" so we had to throw it back. Much to our surprise we caught it on the goldfish. It was still a nice fish and probably weighed around 7 pounds. I had a great time and can't wait to go back.


----------



## Applied (Apr 13, 2004)

What areas of the lake do you fish for Striper, I have been on Seneca a couple of times with no luck. I have had several pull the boards down and take the bait but no hook ups. I'm not sure there is too many actually in the lake and suspect the supply is limited. I know the ones that are there is for ODNR broad stock for breeding hybrids. We did manage a nice 65lb flathead trolling for them last year but no striper's. The locals do not seem to know or admit to know much about the stripers and some just plain do not like them being in the lake. I think Hoover would be a great place to stock the striper's, large lake, deep water and plenty of forage. I plan on being at Seneca this Saturday. Maroon and cream colored Crestliner Fishhawk 175.


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

We fished mainly in the area of the dam. Try trolling between the dam and the large island to the east. We stayed in 20 feet of water the entire time. Most of our luck this trip came around the area of the campground on the north side of the lake just east of the dam. We only trolled fast enough to keep the boat barely moving and the boards out to the sides. It is amazing how no one fishes for striper on this lake or seems to really know anything about them there. I am not sure if they still actively stock it but I think they do. The guys I fished with have caught a few 20 pounders and one around 30 pounds in the past month. They have also caught some smaller fish like the one that I caught. My impression from them and my experience on this trip is that there is a good population of them in the lake, you just have to find them. We had luck when we found the bait fish on the fishfinder. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Applied (Apr 13, 2004)

What time of day do you and your friends seem to have the best success. I usally have the best results in the evening and very early mornings when I go to Cumberland and have you tried casting for them at night yet. Thanks...


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

This was my first striper experience but the guys I went with fish for them alot. We only fished the morning. I have heard of casting for them and my buddies carry two poles on the boat rigged with large jerkbaits in case they come accross stripers chasing a school of shad to the surface. This happend while we were there but when my one buddy casted into the boils he pulled out a white bass so we figured that was probably what was chasing the bait fish and not stripers. The one we were actually able to land was caught at 11:30 a.m. All of the other striper bites came before that. We hit the water right at daylight but it took us a little bit to find the baitfish. We had alot of other smaller bites and caught a few catfish and white bass, but you can really tell it when it is a striper hitting one of those boards.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

i will give you guys one hint.......1/2 oz hopkins spoons and they stope biting good after the sun comes up all the way over the big hill in the east. I fish every weeken at seneca lake by brother has a camper there. we have gone out in the moring and hooked up with as many as 7 or 8 in less then a hour...no joke. i seen a guy catch 4 over 40" in about 1/2 hour .he is the one who showed me how to catch them, the funny thing was he was fishing for some of the big wallleye that are still in the lake. hint # 2 don't fish to deep.any question pm me


----------

